# Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juli 2009)

*Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen


----------



## SolidBadBoy (1. Juli 2009)

*Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

ich finde die idee klasse nur finde ich das überhaput nicht toll das nur user ab 18 jahren erst mitmachen dürfen!


jetzt lass ich das dann eben unterdem namen meiner mutter laufen 


MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Replicator (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> ich finde die idee klasse nur finde ich das überhaput nicht toll das nur user ab 18 jahren erst mitmachen dürfen!
> 
> 
> jetzt lass ich das dann eben unterdem namen meiner mutter laufen
> ...


 
OMG, irgendwie müssen Erwachsene ja auch mal ein Vorteil haben *g*


----------



## juergen28 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> ich finde die idee klasse nur finde ich das überhaput nicht toll das nur user ab 18 jahren erst mitmachen dürfen!
> 
> 
> jetzt lass ich das dann eben unterdem namen meiner mutter laufen
> ...




Ja Ja, die  älteren sind klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Elvis3000 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> ich finde die idee klasse nur finde ich das überhaput nicht toll das nur user ab 18 jahren erst mitmachen dürfen!
> 
> 
> jetzt lass ich das dann eben unterdem namen meiner mutter laufen
> ...


soll mal einer sagen älter werden ist nicht schön....^^


----------



## Mr.Maison (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Gute Aktion! Ich nehme teil. -Danke-


----------



## Schakal297 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Tolles Spiel hoffe das ich auch mal Glück habe.


----------



## eVAC (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

"...Geben Sie Datum, Name, Adresse und E-Mail an. Um an allen Tages-Verlosungen teilzunehmen, sollten Sie jeden Tag das Formularfeld ausfüllen..."
(????)
wenn ich das dan nochmal aufrufe sacht er dass ich schon teilgenommen habe und nicht mehr darf?!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



eVAC schrieb:


> "...Geben Sie Datum, Name, Adresse und E-Mail an. Um an allen Tages-Verlosungen teilzunehmen, sollten Sie jeden Tag das Formularfeld ausfüllen..."
> (????)
> wenn ich das dan nochmal aufrufe sacht er dass ich schon teilgenommen habe und nicht mehr darf?!




the same, ich habs aus versehen gestern schon ausgefüllt und jetz gehts nicht mehr


----------



## der8auer (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Ich habe es so verstanden dass abwechselnd bei PCGH und notebookjournal verlost wird. (An geraden bei PCGH und bei ungeraden bei notebookjournal)

Folglich müsst ihr nur jeden zweiten Tag bei PCGH und jeden zweiten Tag bei notebookjournal.

Also in etwa so:

Datum:

1.7. notebookjournal
2.7. PCGH
3.7. notebookjournal
4.7. PCGH
5.7. notebookjournal
.
.
.

Wenn ihr euch also gestern bei PCGH schon angemeldet habt gilt es auch für heute? Anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären  Berichtigt mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

So ist es:
1.7. notebookjournal
2.7. PCGH
3.7. notebookjournal
4.7. PCGH
5.7. notebookjournal
.
.
.

Das Formularfeld wird täglich um 10:00 Uhr zurückgesetzt. Dann könnt ihr erneut teilnehmen. Wir wollen damit einfach vermeiden, dass sich jemand 20x am gleichen Tag einträgt. Was wir mit den Leuten machen, die sich am ersten bei uns eingetragen haben, weiß ich spontan auch nicht genau. Das spreche ich mit den Kollegen ab. Die kommen dann in den Pool des an dem Tag veranstaltenden oder werden für den folgenden Tag übernommen, bekommen dann aber einen anderen Preis.


----------



## benjasso (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Und was ist, wenn ich mich heute vor 10:00 Uhr für heute hier eingetragen habe?


----------



## guna7 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Super Aktion! 

Vielleicht habe ich ja auch mal Glück.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



benjasso schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn ich mich heute vor 10:00 Uhr für heute hier eingetragen habe?



Trag dich bitte jetzt noch mal ein. Das ist der einmalige Starteffekt, der technisch leider nicht anders zu lösen ist. Viel Glück!


----------



## crackajack (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Gibt's bei euch gerade irgendwelche Probleme bei der Anmeldung?

Forum: News - PCGH: Sommergewinnspiel von PC Games Hardware


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Ich leite das mal an unseren Techniker weiter. Klingt aber sehr mysteriös.

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## area50 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Wann werden immer die Gewinner bekannt gegeben?


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



area50 schrieb:


> Wann werden immer die Gewinner bekannt gegeben?



Die Gewinner werden bis jeweils am Abend des Folgetages (außer an Wochenenden) bekannt gegeben. Wie fix das von statten geht, hängt auch etwas von der Teilnehmerzahl ab. In den Teilnahmebedingungen steht auch, dass wir jeden Teilnehmer benachrichtigen, sofern er denn eine gültige Email-Adresse angegeben hat.


----------



## Jami (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Was ein Scheiß, warum kann man erst ab 18 teilnemen?


----------



## crackajack (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich leite das mal an unseren Techniker weiter. Klingt aber sehr mysteriös.
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis.


Danke für die mittlerweile erfolgte Aufklärung.


----------



## SagaatHome (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Kann es sein, dass die Teilnahme formulare an ips gekoppelt sind? Ich bin bei unity media und meine ip ändert sich seit dem nicht sehr regelmäßig. Ich habe Vorgestern bei dem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht und heut sagt er mir, dass ich an der umfrage bereits teilgenommen habe...Das ist echt dumm! Gibts ne Möglichkeit da was zu machen oder Reset der Verbindung einzufordern. Bitte nur Leute die auch unity media haben. Für n normalen Anschluss kenn ich die Lösung des Router restarts...


----------



## baer01 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

hallo ! habe das gleiche Probl.
habe vorgestern das formular augefüllt ! aber heute geht es nicht !
weil ich schon an der umfrage teilgenommen habe !!!!!
Hmmmmmmmmmmmm was ist das den für ne. ******** ?????????


----------



## LaCroato (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Das Formularfeld wird täglich um 10:00 Uhr zurückgesetzt. Dann könnt ihr erneut teilnehmen. Wir wollen damit einfach vermeiden, dass sich jemand 20x am gleichen Tag einträgt.



Jungs, einfach bis 10:00 Uhr abwarten dann kann wieder hier teilgenommen werden!


----------



## peacekeeper (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Es ist jetz 10:15 Uhr. 
Dennoch heißt es.

Sie haben bereits bei unserer Umfrage teilgenommen!
				Eine erneute Teilnahme ist *nicht* möglich!


----------



## baer01 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



LaCroato schrieb:


> Jungs, einfach bis 10:00 Uhr abwarten dann kann wieder hier teilgenommen werden!


jaja !! von wegen bis 10.00 uhr warten !!! dann geht es ! ist jetzt 10.17 und geht immer noch nicht !!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sterni75 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Hm Jetzt ist 10:38 und Ich kann immer noch nicht Teilnehmen! Es kommt immer noch die Meldung:

Sie haben bereits bei unserer Umfrage teilgenommen!
Eine erneute Teilnahme ist nicht möglich!


----------



## Scientist (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Ihr habt noch den ganzen Tag Zeit, also "keine Panik" .


----------



## lvr (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Gleich mal mitgemacht . Gute Sache .


----------



## LaCroato (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Also ich konnte gerade erfolgreich teilnehmen!


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Es geht nun. ich habe es mir erlaubt, heute ein bisschen länger im Bett zu liegen. Wie gesagt: An Wochenenden kann es sich ein bisschen verzögern. Sollte ja kein Problem sein, ob man sich um 10:01 oder um 14:27 einträgt, oder?  Das Formular muss halt manuell zurückgesetzt werden. Die einmalige Teilnahme per Tag hat folgende Vorteile: Ihr könnt Euch nur einmal eintragen und euch so keinen unlauteren Vorteil verschaffen und an ungeraden Tagen wird keiner dazu verleitet, auf der falschen Seite teilzunehmen. Und nun: Viel Glück!


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

gewonnen ^^ ne 250 GB outdoor hdd ^^


----------



## roadgecko (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> gewonnen ^^ ne 250 GB outdoor hdd ^^



Man so ein Glück werde ich nie im Leben haben


----------



## OeffOeff (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Warum kann man Altergruppen unter 18 wählen, wenn diese sowieso nicht mitspielen dürfen?^^


----------



## Slipknot79 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Man so ein Glück werde ich nie im Leben haben




Gilt eh so gut wie für alle, von daher


----------



## Icejester (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



OeffOeff schrieb:


> Warum kann man Altergruppen unter 18 wählen, wenn diese sowieso nicht mitspielen dürfen?^^



Irgendwie muß man Minderjährige ja rausfiltern.  Es ist doch auch blöd, wenn jemand unter 18 gezogen wird und bei der Gewinnübergabe dann festgestellt wird, daß die Person gar nicht teilnahmeberechtigt war. Die kriegt dann den Gewinn nicht, und alle anderen haben trotzdem keine Chance mehr, ihn in diesem Gewinnspiel zu bekommen.


----------



## ghostbird20 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Kann man eigentlich mehrere Tagesgewinne gewinnen oder geht jeweils nur EIN Tages und EIN Hauptgewinn ?


----------



## roadgecko (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Gilt eh so gut wie für alle, von daher



Bloß wo gehen dann die Gewinne hin ?


----------



## lvr (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

... zu mir?


----------



## cube83 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Gilt eh so gut wie für alle, von daher



Nach meiner Teilnahme an etwa 700 Gewinnspielen kann ich sagen, dass der Erwartungswert per Teilnahme bei etwa 25 Cent liegt Die Chancen sind also nicht gewaltig, aber durchaus vorhanden


----------



## kuer (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Werden hier die Gewinner auch irgendwann mal aktualisiert ??? oder hat man bei Tag 2 aufgehört. Ist eigentlich schon der 6 Tag heute oder


----------



## TSchaK (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

teilgenommen...
jetzt freu ich mich schon auf den gewinn


----------



## KeiteH (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

[x] Sie haben gewonnen! 

...schön wär's *grins*


----------



## KTMDoki (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> gewonnen ^^ ne 250 GB outdoor hdd ^^



Gratuliere!

Ich will auch, mal schaun...

Vielleicht hab ich ja auch mal Glück


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



kuer schrieb:


> Werden hier die Gewinner auch irgendwann mal aktualisiert ??? oder hat man bei Tag 2 aufgehört. Ist eigentlich schon der 6 Tag heute oder



Wer wissen will, wer die Gewinner sind, sollte lieber auf der Partnerseite schauen. Da stehen alle bis 05.07 drin.


----------



## kuer (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wer wissen will, wer die Gewinner sind, sollte lieber auf der Partnerseite schauen. Da stehen alle bis 05.07 drin.


 

Danke dir für den Hinweis


----------



## guna7 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wer wissen will, wer die Gewinner sind, sollte lieber auf der Partnerseite schauen. Da stehen alle bis 05.07 drin.


Hier der Link: Praxis - Sommer-Gewinnspiel im Juli - Gewinnspiel – Gewinner, Preise und Infos auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

kann man irgendwo sehen was an welchem tag verlost wird?


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



KTMDoki schrieb:


> Gratuliere!
> 
> Ich will auch, mal schaun...
> 
> Vielleicht hab ich ja auch mal Glück



dankeschön... mal schauen,wann die kommt, hab denen auf die email ne antwort mit adresse etc. geschrieben, kam aber bis zum heutigen Tage nichts zurück.....


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> kann man irgendwo sehen was an welchem tag verlost wird?



Nein. Zufallsprinzip...


----------



## Aufhellblitz (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

_*- gelöscht -*_


----------



## MiTx (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

es ist der 8., ich bin auf der richtigen Seite, kann aber nicht teilnehmen... Ich hätte an der Umfrage schon teilgenommen. Das ist doch Blödsinn! Kann das ma jemand fixen? Ich würde auch gerne irgend was gewinnen. Wäre das erste Mal überhaupt!


----------



## guna7 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



MiTx schrieb:


> es ist der 8., ich bin auf der richtigen Seite, kann aber nicht teilnehmen... Ich hätte an der Umfrage schon teilgenommen. Das ist doch Blödsinn! Kann das ma jemand fixen? Ich würde auch gerne irgend was gewinnen. Wäre das erste Mal überhaupt!


Lies mal das hier bitte!


PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Das Formularfeld wird täglich um 10:00 Uhr zurückgesetzt. Dann könnt ihr erneut teilnehmen. Wir wollen damit einfach vermeiden, dass sich jemand 20x am gleichen Tag einträgt. Was wir mit den Leuten machen, die sich am ersten bei uns eingetragen haben, weiß ich spontan auch nicht genau. Das spreche ich mit den Kollegen ab. Die kommen dann in den Pool des an dem Tag veranstaltenden oder werden für den folgenden Tag übernommen, bekommen dann aber einen anderen Preis.


----------



## MiTx (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Danke! War mir entgangen...


----------



## guna7 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Kein Problem. Viel Glück noch beim Gewinnspiel!


----------



## Eagle-Eye (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

geht da mal was weiter ?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

kann man theoretisch auch an mehreren tagen gewinnen?


----------



## Blueennifer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

ich hab noch nie was auf pcgh gewonnen leider


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

ich schon, nen kane talking bubblehead und nen c&c roman xD


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

so mädels, meine freecom tough drive sport 2,5" 250GB ist soeben angekommen! Nochmals vielen Dank an Notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## shiwa77 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Ich möchte auch mal etwas gewinnen  pls


----------



## VegetoSF (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Möchte auch mal was gewinnen 

Prinzipiell gewinne ich nie bei Gewinnspielen, mache schon öfters mal mit auf seriösen Seiten.

Sagt mal hier bei pcgh dem Formular, wie ist das auszufüllen?

Datum: ...., Adresse: ..... etc. und bei Adresse nicht nur die Stadt wie es bei notebookjournal ist oder ?


----------



## icykante (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Hi,

@VegetoSF: Ich hatte bis dato auch nichts gewonnen. Jetzt war das Glück auf meiner Seite. )) Ich habe was gewonnen...

Gewinn: 4GB Kingston DDR3 Speicher

Weiter so PCGH-Team....

Gruss
Icykante


----------



## motboer (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Hallo!

Erstmal möchte alle als Neumitglied des Forums grüssen!!!  

Habe bisher auch nie was gewonnen. 
Ich mache auch nur bei seriösen Gewinnspielen mit (und lese auch das Kleingedruckte, wegen Weitergabe der Daten an Dritte usw.).
Wo die Angabe von Telefonnummern Pflicht ist, da mache ich grundsätzlich nicht mit. Mir reicht der Spam im Postfach, da brauche ich nicht auch noch Telefonterror (und mir ist auch nicht einsichtig warum die eine Telefonnummer brauchen wenn die eine E-Mail von mir haben?).
Eine Freundin von einer Bekannten arbeitet bei so einem Call-Center. Sie meint, die Leute die sie anruft hätten alle eingewilligt. Sonst wäre der Anruf ja auch gesetzwidrig. Aber glauben kann ich das nicht. 

Gruss von Uli


----------



## CHICOLORES (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

ich find das gewinnspiel gut ..... und hoffe aus tiefstem herzen das ich gewinne .... vor ner woche is mir nämlich mein PC abgeraucht xP


----------



## pcblizzard (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Also irgendwie steht da immer:


> Hinweis
> Sie haben bereits bei unserer Umfrage teilgenommen!
> Eine erneute Teilnahme ist nicht möglich!


Obwohl ich heute das erste mal bei dem Gewinnspiel mitmachen wollte. Nur gestern, da habe ich auf "www.notebookjournal.de" teil genommen.


----------



## Arhey (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Gestern wars auf PCGH und heute auf  notebookjournal.de. 
Morgen ist wieder PCGH dran....


----------



## Blackshader (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

wie laeuft das eigentlich ab muss man sich da jeden tag neu anmelden oder nur einmal


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



Arhey schrieb:


> Gestern wars auf PCGH und heute auf notebookjournal.de.
> Morgen ist wieder PCGH dran....


 
Ja, hab ich auch grade gemerkt, wieso ist denn das Feld zum mitmachen auf PCGH nicht gesperrt ? *ARRG


----------



## ralfkraus (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Ist schon komisch ich kann gar nicht jeden 2ten Tag meine Daten angeben. Im Eingabefeld steht, ich könnte nur einmal am Tag meine Daten eingeben, obwohl ich heute noch garnichts eingegeben habe. Alles Mist


----------



## elenakraus (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Also ich kann genau wie mein Mann nicht auf das Feld zugreifen, steht das gleiche. Ich hätte schon mitgemacht. Stimmt aber nicht, habe ich heute nicht. Es gibt auch keine Möglichkeit sich irgendwie anders einzutragen. Sehr seltsam.


----------



## mounty (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Das funzt hier nicht.
Am Wochenende arbeitet hier wohl keiner und einen automatischen Ablauf haben die auch nicht. Echte PC Profis


----------



## Wake (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Bei deinem Post wars noch nicht mal 10 Uhr, aber ich zitier mal die relevanten Stellen:



PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Das Formularfeld wird täglich um 10:00 Uhr zurückgesetzt. Dann könnt ihr erneut teilnehmen. Wir wollen damit einfach vermeiden, dass sich jemand 20x am gleichen Tag einträgt.





PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Es geht nun. ich habe es mir erlaubt, heute ein bisschen länger im Bett zu liegen. Wie gesagt: An Wochenenden kann es sich ein bisschen verzögern. Sollte ja kein Problem sein, ob man sich um 10:01 oder um 14:27 einträgt, oder? Das Formular muss halt manuell zurückgesetzt werden. Die einmalige Teilnahme per Tag hat folgende Vorteile: Ihr könnt Euch nur einmal eintragen und euch so keinen unlauteren Vorteil verschaffen und an ungeraden Tagen wird keiner dazu verleitet, auf der falschen Seite teilzunehmen. Und nun: Viel Glück!



Alles klar?! Gut!


----------



## BladeDerHeld (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Moin Moin,
Warum wird es dann nicht an den Tagen zurück gesetzt wo man sich bei notebookjournal.de eintragen muss und nicht bei PCGH?

Alles klar!? schön!


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Warum wird es dann nicht an den Tagen zurück gesetzt wo man sich bei notebookjournal.de eintragen muss und nicht bei PCGH?
> 
> Alles klar!? schön!



Um zu verhindern, dass Du dich am falschen Tag auf der falschen Webseite einträgst und dann nichts gewinnen kannst.


----------



## Wake (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Warum wird es dann nicht an den Tagen zurück gesetzt wo man sich bei notebookjournal.de eintragen muss und nicht bei PCGH?
> 
> Alles klar!? schön!



Weil sich dann Leute bei PCGH eintragen würden, aber bei Notebookjournal.de die Verlosung stattfindet da die ja grade dran sind?
*edit* zu langsam :o


----------



## BladeDerHeld (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Ok habs verstanden 
Und wenn ich am Freitag nicht Teilgenommen habe bei PCGH würde dann heute trotzdem die Meldung kommen das Ich schon Teilgenommen habe?


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (12. Juli 2009)

Wake schrieb:


> Weil sich dann Leute bei PCGH eintragen würden, aber bei Notebookjournal.de die Verlosung stattfindet da die ja grade dran sind?
> *edit* zu langsam :o



Trotzdem: Danke!



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> Ok habs verstanden
> Und wenn ich am Freitag nicht Teilgenommen habe bei PCGH würde dann heute trotzdem die Meldung kommen das Ich schon Teilgenommen habe?



Nein! Das System ist clever genug, um zu wissen, ob du am Freitag teilgenommen hast oder nicht. Das einzig unschöne ist, dass es manuell zurückgesetzt werden muss. Deswegen immer erst am Tag X bis 10 Uhr. Unter der Woche setzten wir es ja deutlich früher zurück.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Und wenn ich mich vor 10 Uhr für das Gewinnspiel anmelde und ihr es um 10 zurücksetzt, ist meine Teilnahme dann futsch?


----------



## KTMDoki (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mich vor 10 Uhr für das Gewinnspiel anmelde und ihr es um 10 zurücksetzt, ist meine Teilnahme dann futsch?



einfach nocmal anmelden und dann is gut


----------



## BladeDerHeld (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

also nehme ich das erstmal für ein JA?!
wer weiss wen das alles schon passiert ist


----------



## motboer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Hallo!

Mich würde interessieren wie die User indentifiziert werden, bzw. die Gewinner gezogen werden.

Es landet wohl alles in einer Datenbank und ein Zufallsgenerator sucht sich dann einen Gewinner aus. Doppelte Einträge werden in Echtzeit oder später automatisch aussortiert.
Dabei stellt sich sich natürlich die Frage nach welchen Kriterien gesucht wird? 
Wenn nur nach doppelten Usernamen und Emal-Adressen gesucht wird, dürfte es ein leichtes sein durch Mehrfachanmeldung zu manipolieren. Dann bleiben wieder mal die "Ehrlichen" auf der Strecke. Da wäre es wohl besser nach doppelten Namen und Anschriften zu filtern.
Okay, wahrscheinlich muss die Prozedur geheim bleiben um unfairen Usern keine Anhaltspunkte zu geben. 
Wäre aber schon sehr interessant zu wissen wie gut das System von den Machern des Gewinnspiels durchdacht wurde.

Gruss von Uli


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

wer hat denn an den tagen 10-12 gewonnen?


----------



## PontifexM (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

ICH

nicht.


----------



## Eiche (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

boa mit 10uhr heisst ich habe mich die letzten 6 mal umsonst angemldet?  mist nur für den fall das mache nicht lesen können? 
Oder das man sich 2x anmelden kann?


----------



## Skywalker7001 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

coooooo, hab grad mein gewinn gekriegt!!! hab bis jetzt nie was gewonnen und hab auch jetzt nichts erwartet aber trotzdem wieder mal mitgemacht^^

vielen dank an PCGH und notebookjournal

PCGH-Redis waren, sind und werden die besten bleiben!


----------



## blaubär (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Was ich blöd finde, dass in der News immer steht:

Heute können sie bei PCGH gewinnen, morgen bei NBJ.

Und das täglich in jeder News. Ist iwie sehr verwirrend. Also heute bei NBJ und morgen wieder bei PCGH oder wie? Bei gerader Zahl des Wochentags bei PCGH oder bin ich falsch?


----------



## lvr (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Steht doch auch in der News. Finde es alles andere als verwirrend .


----------



## TheRealBecks (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



blaubär schrieb:


> Was ich blöd finde, dass in der News immer steht:
> 
> Heute können sie bei PCGH gewinnen, morgen bei NBJ.
> 
> Und das täglich in jeder News. Ist iwie sehr verwirrend. Also heute bei NBJ und morgen wieder bei PCGH oder wie? Bei gerader Zahl des Wochentags bei PCGH oder bin ich falsch?


Nicht bei gerade Zahl des Wochentags musst du auf PCGH gehen, sondern es geht um das Datum! 
01.07.2009 NBJ
02.07.2009 PCGH
03.07.2009 NBJ
04.07.2009 PCGH
...
13.07.2009 NBJ
14.07.2009 (heute) PCGH
usw. usf.

Prinzip verstanden?


----------



## Stevii (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

so heißt das jetzt weil ich mich vorhin vor 10 uhr bei pcgh angemeldet habe nicht zählt weil pcgh nicht dran war? kann ich dann gleich noch hier mitmachen weil jetzt gehts noch nicht?!?


----------



## Ancalagon85 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Was soll eigentlich dieses komische Formular? Ist es zu schwer einzelne Felder für Datum, Email, Name und so weiter zu machen? Oder liegt es an der Einschränkung, dass das Gewinnspiel über das Forum läuft?


----------



## Stevii (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



steve_oggi schrieb:


> so heißt das jetzt weil ich mich vorhin vor 10 uhr bei pcgh angemeldet habe nicht zählt weil pcgh nicht dran war? kann ich dann gleich noch hier mitmachen weil jetzt gehts noch nicht?!?


nope ich kann nichmehr teilnehmen


----------



## shiwa77 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



> Tag 9: 4 GByte DDR3 RAM von Kingston
> • Jakob aus Kiel
> • Lucas aus Berlin
> • Ali aus Kamen
> ...


Wie jetzt, hat an Tag 10 keiner gewonnen????


----------



## BladeDerHeld (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

PCGH ist wohl mit dem Gewinnspiel etwas überfordert, oder


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

schaut einfach hier: Praxis - Sommer-Gewinnspiel im Juli - Gewinnspiel – Gewinner, Preise und Infos auf notebookjournal.de

da stehn alle gewinner, auch von tag 10


----------



## kuer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Und wann gewinne ich mal was ????


----------



## VegetoSF (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Das Frag ich mich auch 

Vorallem warum gewinnen da so viele Frauen? Da haben sich bestimmt auch viele mit Müttern und Freundinen in die Verlosung gemogelt.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



VegetoSF schrieb:


> Das Frag ich mich auch
> 
> Vorallem warum gewinnen da so viele Frauen? Da haben sich bestimmt auch viele mit Müttern und Freundinen in die Verlosung gemogelt.



sind tatsächlich verdächtig viele frauen! v.a. für 2 technik seiten...


----------



## AMD64X2-User (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Irgendwo hat so ein Gewinnspiel auch Nachteile! Es werden mehr User im Forum(ist erst mal gut fürs Forum!) aber wenn dann die Server wegen zuviel Usern abstürzen isses auch nemme schön!


----------



## Replicator (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



VegetoSF schrieb:


> Das Frag ich mich auch
> 
> Vorallem warum gewinnen da so viele Frauen? Da haben sich bestimmt auch viele mit Müttern und Freundinen in die Verlosung gemogelt.


 
öh, 5 von 24 Gewinnern sind Frauen, das findest Du viel ???

Ich nicht


----------



## Shady (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Es werden mehr User im Forum(ist erst mal gut fürs Forum!) aber wenn dann die Server wegen zuviel Usern abstürzen isses auch nemme schön!



Heißt aber noch lang nicht, dass die User auch aktiv sind oder überhaupt mal vorbei schaun... Manche melden sich bei solchen Aktionen an und das war's dann mit der Aktivität. Und das sehe ich als großen Nachteil. Musst nur mal schaun wie viele 0-Poster es hier gibt...


----------



## AMD64X2-User (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Da hste recht solche 0 Poster sind viel schlimmer für die Server!


----------



## yello7676 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

mir ist grade aufgefallen das bei den hauptpreisen was falsch angegeben wurde.... da steht als überschrift Medion ERAZER X73*15* D Gaming Desktop und in wirklichkeit ist es der Medion ERAZER X73*12* D Gaming Desktop da ist ein großer unterschied der der andere hat hat zwei ati 4870 mit je 1gb ram und der andere nur eine mit 512mb^^ und dann noch der arbeitsspeicher und die festplatte... ich glaube den fehler sollten die mal korrigieren


----------



## yello7676 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

da wurd halt viel in den Text reinkopiert


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



Replicator schrieb:


> öh, 5 von 24 Gewinnern sind Frauen, das findest Du viel ???
> 
> Ich nicht



es sind 9 von 31... naja, 30%  für hardwareseiten ists schon irgendwie viel, wenn ich mir überlege, dass mindestens 75% männer hier sind. aber hast schon recht. so viele sinds nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, warum hat man anstatt dem Ollen Medion PC nicht nen PCGH PC verwendet der ist doch ne ganze ecke besser was die Qualität angeht!


----------



## guidodungel (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Ja, auch ich möchte mal was gewinnen!
Trotzdem viel Glück an alle!


----------



## BladeDerHeld (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Ich konnte mich Heute 2 mal anmelden ist das normal?


----------



## triddan (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Hey, grad ne Medion-Kamera gewonnen 
Hab glaub ich noch nie was gewonnen.
Geilo!


----------



## VegetoSF (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Noch hab ich nichts gewonnen, aber auch Zeit.

Ich könnte mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass ich einen Hauptpreis gewinne, aber ihn nicht bekomme, weil ich bald erstmal 10 Tage im Urlaub bin.
Dann wird aber alles kurz und klein geschlagen


----------



## kuer (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

DA jetzt ein Kölner  gewonnen hat, wäre jetzt mal ein Bonner fällig. Also ich bin bereit einen Gewinn zu erhalten


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



> Sie haben bereits bei unserer Umfrage teilgenommen!
> Eine erneute Teilnahme ist *nicht* möglich!


 
Stimmt aber nicht  Hab für den 22.07. noch nichts ausgefüllt.


----------



## PontifexM (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

sofort den rechtsanwalt einschalten !


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



PontifexM schrieb:


> sofort den rechtsanwalt einschalten !


 
Hehe, au ja. Also die Computec Media, sputen oder Klage


----------



## PontifexM (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Xd ! . . . ..


----------



## abene (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Wird die Gewinner-Liste nicht mehr aktualisiert?


----------



## BladeDerHeld (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Die seite ist auch irgendwie down


----------



## michelthemaster (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Mh, so ein hübsches Laptop, ja das wär schon was 

MFG

Michel

PS: AMD Rules


----------



## shiwa77 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Man man man schlaft ihr alle in der Redaktion????
Oder was ist da los???? Kann ja nicht so schwer sein, jeden 2. Tag einen Gewinner zu ermitteln und die Gewinnerliste täglich zu aktualisieren.
Wir (und vor allem ich ) wollen was gewinnen.


----------



## yello7676 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

wird das heute nochmal was??


----------



## abene (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Inaktiver wirds nicht!


----------



## abene (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Auf Notebookjournal fehlen immerhin nur die letzten zwei tage.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Na also - geht wieder.


----------



## guidodungel (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Wenn nur die Tagesgewinner auch täglich bekanntgegeben werden würden!


----------



## OsiRis (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

hmm so ein neuer pc würde mir schon gut tuen ^^ xD


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



> Sie haben bereits bei unserer Umfrage teilgenommen!
> Eine erneute Teilnahme ist *nicht* möglich!





pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Stimmt aber nicht  Hab für den 22.07. noch nichts ausgefüllt.


 
Selbes Problem schon wieder...langsam nervt´s....


----------



## PontifexM (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

ja das dauer gejammer auch . . .


----------



## abene (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Habe auch das selbe Problem!


----------



## BladeDerHeld (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Dumme Kommentare abgeben auch ........


----------



## PontifexM (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> Dumme Kommentare abgeben auch ........


 
und ordnest dich schön damit ein....


----------



## BladeDerHeld (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Das Problem ist doch, das es auf der Sommergewinnspiel Seite nicht steht das man sich erst nach 10Uhr für das Gewinnspiel anmelden kann und es steht da auch nicht das wenn man sich vor 10Uhr angemeldet hat und die um 10Uhr das Formular zurück setzen das dann alle Daten gelöscht sind und das man sich noch einmal anmelden muss.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



guidodungel schrieb:


> Wenn nur die Tagesgewinner auch täglich bekanntgegeben werden würden!



Ich kann dir einen nennen vom 22.07.

Mich.

Ein ehemaliges Testsamples der PCGH einer XfX 8800 GT mit Accelero S1 Lüfter von edel-grafikkarten.de

 Ausgabe 01/08

Mit Holzschachtel und Geschäftsbrief vom Geschäftsführer an den Redakteur Vötter. Betreff "Leihgabe"


----------



## Oudezu (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Hab ich das wirklich richtig verstanden, dass an JEDEN geraden Tag immer wieder ein neues Formular ausgefüllt werden muss???


----------



## Shady (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



Oudezu schrieb:


> Hab ich das wirklich richtig verstanden, dass an JEDEN geraden Tag immer wieder ein neues Formular ausgefüllt werden muss???



Jeden Tag. An geraden Tagen bei PCGH, an ungeraden bei Notebookjournal.

Schade das ich bei sowas nie gewinne... Teilnehmen tu ich trotzdem täglich...


----------



## guidodungel (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich kann dir einen nennen vom 22.07.
> 
> Mich.
> 
> ...



Witzig, ich lach mich tot!
Mag was gewinnen, mir wird ja sonst auch nichts im Leben geschenkt.


----------



## superman1989 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

ich mache jeden tag da mit, aber hab noch nix^^


kriegt man da ne e-mail wen man gewonnen hat oder muss man selber gucken?


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Man kriegt eine Email, bei der man bereits im Betreff erkennt, dass man gewonnen hat. Ich würde im Zweifel auch mal im Spamordner nachgucken.


----------



## Eiche (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich kann dir einen nennen vom 22.07.
> 
> Mich.
> 
> ...


bist du micht als pcghx.de mitarbeiter vom gewinnspiel ausgeschlossen?


> Teilnehmen kann jeder ab 18 Jahren im eigenem Namen, ausgenommen sind Mitarbeiter der Computec Media AG, PC Games Hardware, let's talk communications GmbH und notebookjournal.de sowie deren Angehörige


----------



## DOTL (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Moderatoren handeln im Forum als Vertretungsmacht der Administration, also des Verlags. Allerdings sind sie selbst keine Mitarbeiter des Verlags.
Deshalb können sie rein praktisch gesehen auch bei Gewinnspielen, etc. mitmachen.


----------



## SnakeByte (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



superman1989 schrieb:


> ich mache jeden tag da mit, aber hab noch nix^^
> 
> 
> kriegt man da ne e-mail wen man gewonnen hat oder muss man selber gucken?



Auch noch nix gewonnen. So ists halt im Leben. Mal verliert man und mal gewinnen die Anderen.


----------



## Coregrinder (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

irgendwie gewinn ich auch nie...hab auch so offt lotto gespielt und nie klappt es...


----------



## Schattenschritt (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

"Bitte geben sie ihre Altergruppe an" 
"Teilnahme ab 18 Jahren" 

--> mh wenn ich dort 7 Jahre auswählen kann, stimmt doch was nicht


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



SnakeByte schrieb:


> Auch noch nix gewonnen. So ists halt im Leben. Mal verliert man und mal gewinnen die Anderen.



Geht irgendwie jeden so, oder?


----------



## guidodungel (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Noch immer nichts gewonnen!


----------



## Gast20150401 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



guidodungel schrieb:


> Noch immer nichts gewonnen!



ja,hab auch bisher bei jedem gewinnspiel mitgemacht und nie etwas gewonnen....schade.


----------



## PartyMani (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Leider heute wieder nix gewonnen... ;o(

Bestimmt morgen - Jippie!!!!


----------



## dr-snow (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

schon wieder nix gewonnen... ich dreh druch... arrr... das ist schon das x gewinnspiel was sich mal über nen monat zieht und wieder ist es nix geworden.


----------



## Wishmaster (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



dr-snow schrieb:


> schon wieder nix gewonnen... ich dreh druch... arrr... das ist schon das x gewinnspiel was sich mal über nen monat zieht und wieder ist es nix geworden.



Willkommen im Club^^


----------



## Skoo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Eine Frage: Haben hier alle ihre Freundinnen/Schwestern/whatever mitmachen lassen oder wieso gibbet hier überdurchschnittlich viele weibliche Gewinner?


----------



## Ovaron (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



Skoo schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Haben hier alle ihre Freundinnen/Schwestern/whatever mitmachen lassen oder wieso gibbet hier überdurchschnittlich viele weibliche Gewinner?


Die PCGH Redakteure googeln erstmal nach Bildern von den jeweiligen Personen und entscheiden dann. Die Frauen sehen dann im Allgemeinen besser aus als die Männer, weswegen mehr Frauen gewinnen. Bei den Männern nimmt man dann nur die Leute, die auf den Bildern total fertig aussehen, wobei ich mich dann fragen muss, warum ich noch nicht gewonnen habe


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

18 von 71 gewinnern sind frauen, das sind ziemlich genau 25%. 
Ich denke, dass könnte ein realistischer wert sein, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass ein paar leute noch verwandte und freundinnen angemeldet haben  aber nicht so viele wie man vermuten würde.
ohne diesen unsinn hätte ich die frauenquote auf 10-15% geschätzt, aber eben auch nur geschätzt. wissen kann man es schwer. außer pcgh führt vielleicht statistiken? interessant wäre der frauenanteil vor und nach gewinnspielstart.

habe leider auch nichts gewonnen, aber die hoffnung vielleicht bei den hauptpreisen dabei zu sein stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt


----------



## yello7676 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

was ist überhaupt mit den hauptpreisen????


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

die werden wohl heute im laufe des tages verlost...


----------



## n3oka (1. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Manche gewinnen 10 sachen, manche nichts


----------



## Pixelplanet (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> die werden wohl heute im laufe des tages verlost...



oder auch nicht.


----------



## guidodungel (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Hab noch immer nichts gewonnen

Aber vielleicht staube ich ja einen Hauptpreis ab


----------



## Invisible_XXI (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



Pixelplanet schrieb:


> oder auch nicht.



übers wochenende haben die bisher nie was gemacht. hätte ich auch keine lust zu ^^ ich rechne montag mit der ziehung


----------



## guidodungel (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Bin schon gespannt wie ein Gummiring!


----------



## ddragon (3. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Bin Gespannt ob ich auch mal was gewonnen habe *hibbel*


----------



## guidodungel (3. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Wann werden endlich die letzten Gewinner bekannt gegeben?


----------



## Slipknot79 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Natürlich ist schon verlost worden, steht ja da: "Am 01. August werden unter ALLEN Teilnehmern fünf Hauptpreise verlost:"
Und weil niemand benachrichtigt wurde, hat auch niemand von euch gewonnen.


----------



## fry8511 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

laut notebookjournal is noch nich verlost worden. man soll sich noch gedulden un die gewinner werden auf der seite bekannt gegeben.


----------



## shiwa77 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



fry8511 schrieb:


> *Wo kann ich heute gewinnen?*
> Heute können Sie die Preise auf notebookjournal.de gewinnen. Morgen sind die Preise dagegen pcgameshardware.de auf für Sie zum Gewinn bereit.


  Das Gewinnspiel ist doch schon vorbei!!! Ma ausprobieren, vllt hab ich ja dadurch nen Vorteil 

Edit: Mist zu spät, wieder nichts gewonnen


----------



## Eifelsniper (3. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

die gewinner stehen doch auf der HP

Praxis - Sommer-Gewinnspiel im Juli - Gewinnspiel – Gewinner, Preise und Infos auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (3. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

also ich eb euch hier mal die infos da ja einige anscheinden nicht die muse haben sich mal nen bissel durch die seite durch zu lesen


*Gewinner der Hauptpreise:*

Gericom *G Note MR0393
                         - Axel aus Berlin

MSI GT725 Kevlar
                         - Ingo aus Braunschweig

Medion Erazer X7312D
                         - Jenny aus Düsseldorf

Medion LIFE X17000
                         - Monika aus Bobenheim-Roxheim

Sony Vaio NW11Z/S
                         - Mario aus Friedrichshafen


so damit wären die gewinner der hauptpreise bekannt.

ich selber werde wohl bald meine 4 gb kingston ram bekommen (ddr 3) die ich zwar nit gebrauchen kann da kein ddr 3 mainboard aber immer hin ich hba was gewonnen und freu mich darüber 

danke pcgh 

udn allen anderen gewinnern ein herzlichen Glückwunsch

mfg Alex

Edit: da wahr wohl grad eben wer schneller xD *auf den eifel sniper zeig* ^^


----------



## guidodungel (3. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



Eifelsniper schrieb:


> die gewinner stehen doch auf der HP
> 
> Praxis - Sommer-Gewinnspiel im Juli - Gewinnspiel – Gewinner, Preise und Infos auf notebookjournal.de



Das war heute morgen noch nicht der Fall.

Hab eh nix gewonnen!


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (3. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Die Gewinner standen um 15 Uhr fest.


----------



## Philibilli (3. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Also war der 1. August ein nicht ganz richtiges Versprechen. Aber das ganze Spiel verlief ja sowieso irgendwie ziemlich schleppend.

Aber gab schon viele sehr tolle Gewinne! Mein Favorit war das MSI GT725...davon hat man meiner Meinung nach wesentlich mehr als vom Gericom-Hauptgewinn.

Gericom...und dann noch mit unsinniger 1920er Auflösung. Die kann nicht mal sinnvoll von meiner GTX 285 bedient werden, geschweigedenn von einer GTX 280M. Und die Übertaktung des P9500 im MSI hat das Gericom auch nicht zu bieten.
Aber auch so in der Gesamtheit wirklich tolle Sachen, die ihr und das Notebookjournal da aus eurem Fundus gekramt habt.


----------



## tripod (3. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

finde die aktion echt super 

noch schöner hald, wenn ich auch was gewonnen hätte, aber dabei sein ist alles


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (4. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*



Philibilli schrieb:


> Also war der 1. August ein nicht ganz richtiges Versprechen.


Der erste August war ein Samstag. Der zuständige Mann hat da nicht gearbeitet. Man möge es ihm verzeihen, aber ich glaube, dass er das Wochenende verdient hat.


----------



## Philibilli (4. August 2009)

*AW: Sommergewinnspiel 2009: Täglich tolle Tages- und Hauptpreise zu gewinnen*

Ich weiß ja, dass es Samstag war und gönne auch jedem sein Wochenende. Das ändert jedoch nichts an der Tatsache, dass mindestens Hunderte am 1. August gespannt auf die Homepages geschaut haben und keinen Input bekamen.

Mit einem schnellen Blick in den Kalender könnte man dann gleich schreiben, dass die Hauptgewinner am 3. August ausgelost werden.
Das mag mancher für kleinlich halten, aber du hast ja gesehen, wie groß das Interesse am Gewinnspiel war. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen,, dass einige User sich am Samstag, Sonntag, Montagvormittag verprellt gefühlt haben. Und wenn man gerne ein Image der Zuverlässigkeit hätte, sollte man solche Situationen besser verhindern.

Ist ja kein Beinbruch, eher ein Tipp fürs nächste Mal.


----------

